# foamy poop and diaper rash question



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

I foamy breastfed poop normal? My 5 week old ds had foamy poop a little while ago....weirded me out.

Also, what would cause a diaper rash or red irritation to suddenly occur? He was diaper rash free yesterday. My Dh has been changing his diapers last night and this morning, so I don't know exactly when the new rash occured, I just saw it a few minutes ago. It's redness around his anus for about an inch on all sides. This might explain his crying for an hour last night...


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't know if it is normal or not.

My dd had a lot of tummy trouble, and she went through a phase where she had a lot of foamy poops. She seems find, but I don't know why her poop was that way.


----------



## JenLiz (Sep 17, 2006)

foamy poop can be an indication of baby getting too much foremilk and/or allergy, typically to dairy. Check out the website http://www.kellymom.com for lot's of useful info. For us, dd had foamy poops and I had three issues: oversupply, forcefull letdown AND her intollerance to me eating dairy.
Good luck! Month 2 is the hard and it's when these issues start showing up, usually!


----------



## Breastfeeding Insomniac (Jan 15, 2007)

Was the poop green? Green and frothy poops can be from a hindmilk/foremilk imbalance.
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/fo...-hindmilk.html
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/fo...-hindmilk.html


----------



## mtn.mama (Apr 1, 2007)

Yes, foamy poop is a sign that you need to block nurse.

Instant diaper rash, especially a ring around the anus is a very important clue that your baby is probably sensitive to something in your breastmilk. I highly recommend starting a food diary, and be persistent. Try to figure out what might be bothering him. And start some quality probiotics to be sure that his gut is populated with the bacteria that is most beneficial to a baby (bifidus, infantis to be specific). Watch also for eczema, vomiting and increased fussiness. An elimination diet can help you get to the bottom of it. Check out the allergy forum for more info.

Good luck, I hope you can work it out quickly!
Lisa


----------

